# [DEV] RIL



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi. I'm xboxfanj, a developer from over at the epic forums at xda and I think I know how the charge and the stratosphere can fix ril (fix data, call, text) on CM ROMs. Your device has the same cdma chipset as the Galaxy Nexus, which means that we should be able to hack the kernel and ramdisk to support their radios and ril files in system. I did something similar (along with bbelos) on the Epic with the Nexus S 4G radios. I don't have a stratosphere or a charge, so I would need testers and helpful developers. Assuming the galaxy nexus and stratosphere kernel sources are similar to the epic's and Nexus S 4G's, the modem control files will be in drivers/misc/samsung_modemctl in the kernel sources. Then we will have to add the correct lines to kconfigs, makefiles, and defconfigs to enable it to build. Then, we will need to add some permissions in the ueventd files to let the modem files have the correct permissions. And we will have to get rid of some things in init.device.rc. then all we'll need to do is change build.prop to use the correct ril, and throw the files in.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

Well hello there! an interesting prospect indeed. I would test if i could afford to be without my phone for a while, but i need it on a daily basis =(. It would be nice to get truly custom roms on this phone. especially a rom which could fix the damn hotbooting issue.


----------



## brickbeats (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey thanks for your interest in the stratosphere. My wife has one and i was wondering if you could help us who are trying to get the latest vzw update. Can you get the stock model pulled from a stratosphere?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## selyb (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember you 
The best candidates are the few (2?) who have flashed the EH2 rom because it is the only RIL that we have








Once the EH2 radio is flashed, we have no way to get the EI2 radio back. With the new FF1 update, the radio is untouched. If you have any other ideas I would be more than happy to help.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice to see you over here. Glad to see you've got some good ideas for us, I'd be happy to test. So long as I can always Heimdall flash back to stock EH2 if I need my phone reliably.


----------



## selyb (Jan 1, 2012)

I might go ahead and help with this knowing that I can only get back to EH2 for the sake of this project. I am fully aware of the consequences but ATM, I am utterly dissatisfied with the lack of support.


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

Very disappointing

Straight from jt1134,



> Files from other devices are of no help. Nexus uses modem connected via USB, s5pc110 devices connect via dpram. They also handle the modem initialization from the bootloader differently. This isn't a case of shuffling files around, it requires in depth framework hacking.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

But it's possible, no?


----------



## selyb (Jan 1, 2012)

To put it simply: Very unlikely.


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

While I would love this, the method was far too easy. if it were as easy as that the Charge would be on JB already and we would be well on our way.

Thanks for the thought though. We do really appreciate it and are beginning to despise VZW.


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

Dalladubb said:


> While I would love this, the method was far too easy. if it were as easy as that the Charge would be on JB already and we would be well on our way.
> 
> Thanks for the thought though. We do really appreciate it and are beginning to despise VZW.


Very disappointing. Guess we have to modify framework. Unfortunately for you guys, sprint stayed with qualcomm and not via for the cdma chipset, which means less development and nowhere to base on. If the charge worked, we could steal their ril if we had to. Sorry to get your hopes up. It worked on the epic to use nexus s 4g ril and basebands, but I guess google+samsung changed the way things are wired on the galaxy nexus.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## selyb (Jan 1, 2012)

I could do that Unbrickable Mod meant for the charge on my phone but I need to know that it will let me dump cp_modem. Can I link to an XDA thread from here? If interested, search XDA for all posts by me or AdamOutler


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, fuck it. I've held out hope for a long time for this phone, but it looks like it's unworkable.

Too bad, I already despise Motorola too, for their locked bootloaders and the lack of development on the Devour, my previous phone. I'm running out of hardware manufacturers who make phones with a real keyboard. I love Android, but I'm sick of their shit. I just wish Google would come up with a physical keyboard clad phone. Then I'd jump on the Nexus wagon in a second. The problem is also it has to work on Verizon, and Google and Verizon don't seem to work well together.

This whole system is messed up. /rant.


----------



## dxander1337 (Sep 4, 2012)

p_025 said:


> Okay, fuck it. I've held out hope for a long time for this phone, but it looks like it's unworkable.
> 
> Too bad, I already despise Motorola too, for their locked bootloaders and the lack of development on the Devour, my previous phone. I'm running out of hardware manufacturers who make phones with a real keyboard. I love Android, but I'm sick of their shit. I just wish Google would come up with a physical keyboard clad phone. Then I'd jump on the Nexus wagon in a second. The problem is also it has to work on Verizon, and Google and Verizon don't seem to work well together.
> 
> This whole system is messed up. /rant.


Actually, Motorola put up a site that lets you unlock the bootloaders for most of their phones, the Devour has even been rooted.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=motorola+devour+unlock+bootloader


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

The Devour was rooted a long time ago with the Exploid package, at least it got that far. There was no way to flash custom ROMs, and the stock ROM was persistently unstable, even after an OTA update.

If you follow that link you so cleverly posted, you will find no information about unlocking the Devour's bootloader or any other Motorola phone's bootloader for that matter. Perhaps a direct link to the site you're talking about would be more helpful?

You won't find one. End thread derail.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

dxander1337 said:


> Actually, Motorola put up a site that lets you unlock the bootloaders for most of their phones, the Devour has even been rooted.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q...lock bootloader


Sorry, but currently there are only FOUR devices that the Motorola tool unlocks... and none of them is the Devour.
Devices: https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/87215/session/L3RpbWUvMTM0NjgxMjUyMC9zaWQvU2szclhyNWw%3D
Unlocker: https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/standalone/bootloader/unlock-your-device-a

BTW, rooting and having an unlocked bootloader are not the same thing... rooting is fairly easy on many devices by a variety of manufacturers.


----------

